# Long time reader, first time poster



## malfeasance (Jan 28, 2011)

I have been reading here a while, and I wanted to join so as to participate in the discussions and ask a few questions of my own from time to time.  I am looking forward to enjoying my stay.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 28, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*malfeasance* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member


*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jan 28, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## Gena Marie (Jan 28, 2011)

Welcome, ask away


----------



## big60235 (Feb 5, 2011)

Welcome on board


----------

